# Network Adapter Not Detected



## sulphur (Apr 9, 2008)

This is on my girlfriend's laptop, an ASUS F3Ja (edit) running Windows XP.

It has an integrated network adapter that is not being detected. The device manager shows only the 1394 adapter and the wireless adapter.

I downloaded and installed the driver from the ASUS website for the LAN driver, but that didn't solve anything. I can't uninstall the driver as I can't get to it any which way.

It worked recently by just plugging in a normal cat5e cable connected to our router. But doing the same thing now, with the same cable, results with frustration:upset:.

The BIOS (or the setup at the start of boot up, whatever it is) seems to have no options for LAN configuration other than security (all unlocked) and to be able to boot from a LAN connection.

Trying to manually install a certain driver via "add new hardware" results with a network adapter by the name of "Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC #2" appearing in the device manager.

As this is my first post here, please let me know if I have posted in the wrong section.

Any help would be great, and I will try to answer follow up question as quickly as possible.


----------



## IT Helpp (Apr 7, 2008)

Is the laptop plugged in to the power supply when you are attempting to connect to the Ethernet cable?

Either in the Local Connection properties, NIC Device Manager or Power Management, you will find the option for the laptop to turn off the NIC to conserve power. Turn this off. I personally hate dealing with this feature.


----------



## sulphur (Apr 9, 2008)

It is indeed plugged in, but that is well worrth checking. How do I get to these settings? I know about Power Management, but I am not familier with NIC Device Manager or Local Connection Properties (note that the LAN Connection does not appear in Network Connection).


----------



## sulphur (Apr 9, 2008)

Messing around with any power settings in Power Management doesn't change anything.
I might be missing something...


----------



## IT Helpp (Apr 7, 2008)

What does appear in the Network Connections window? There should be at least 2 listed there. Can you post a screen shot?

If there is none, you will need to "Create a New Coonection".

You can also try "Setup a Home or Small Office Network"


----------



## sulphur (Apr 9, 2008)

No, the Wired LAN connection doesn't appear in the Network Connection window. Also, it doesn't appear in the device manager...

I am convinced this is a hardware problem. I shall ask my question there.


----------

